# Metro North changing station name



## Superliner Diner (Apr 18, 2003)

From Putnam County, NY _Journal News_, 4/16/03:



> Riders will take the last train to Brewster North sometime in October and find the stop's name changed to Southeast.
> Metro-North Railroad and local officials this week confirmed the renaming of the stop between Brewster and Patterson.


Entire story here.


----------

